# Intergrated HT/2ch, also in profile



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

ntegrated A/V

Rotel RSX 1065, Rockets 750 Sig's L/R Front, 200 Center, 300 sides, UFW-10, Audio Alchemy - DDS Pro, CEC 3300, 9200 DVD-A,Perpetual Tech P1a(EA)/P3a level2(EA Turbo)/ Monolith Ps level 1,Main and Center - Stealth UR's, Sides - Signal Cable Revelation I2s(2) - DDS Pro --> P1a and from P1a-->P3a, Argent Pursangs - P3--> 1065, Revelation AES/EBU - CEC -->P1a, Wireworld Glass Tos - 9200 --> 1065, RS Audio M/C set- 9200 --> 1065, PSS Quartet - 1065 --> Xcan, Cobalt cablt SW1 --> UFW10,BPT 2.5 Ultra, Quantum Symphony Pro, Herbie's baby booties on P1a/P3a/Xcan, tenderfeet on Monolithic, MF XCANV2(mod'd with Elna's) and currently with Nos Mullard EC88's(GSP Solo on order), Sennheiser HD600's with Stefan Audio Equinox cable, Mapleshade weights P1/P3/Monolith, 20a Cryo outlet on dedicated circuit, UHDL's on front L/R main's, evaluating Dakiom(R103's and A103's), I don't know if I would call it a tweak but I'm experimenting with a Xfeed to the Xcan,I am slowly adding 8th Nerve products into the room. So far I'm surprised on the positive difference they can make


----------

